# European Super League



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Thoughts and opinions on this?
The whole idea seems to have gone down like a lead balloon!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

my opinion is that the clubs just use this to negotiate better conditions with UEFA. but we'll see...


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

As long as a bank wants to make money...I wonder how much will be about the show.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

greymda said:


> my opinion is that the clubs just use this to negotiate better conditions with UEFA. but we'll see...


This, without a doubt.

Find it hilarious that Sky and BT are wingeing about it considering what they've done to football/sport over the last 20odd years.

Glad I'm a Darlington fan. Biggest worry I have is how hot the meat pies are at half time. :lol:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

greymda said:


> my opinion is that the clubs just use this to negotiate better conditions with UEFA. but we'll see...


I think ^this^ is the reason.
IMO, UEFA should have been disbanded years ago when we found out just how corrupt the organisation is. They are stealing £billions from football to line the pockets of already rich people and themselves so I don't blame a lot of clubs for trying to screw them and start afresh.

Or is it the collaboration of the mostly American owners trying to squeeze more dough from the game than they already do and screw the fans - could be???.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Remember the days the European Cup/Champions League was for only for champions? 

UEFA, TV companies and the big leagues have already changed that to benefit the big leagues. The top four guaranteed entry to the Champions League, then a fifth spot if one wins the Europa League. 

They are changing the rules again and allowing two wild card entries. Even if a big team has a poor season they'll still be awarded European football ahead of teams who beat them in the league.

Smaller teams can't compete on finances, but they were already doing all they can to make sure the big teams get all the money and have it protected. The new Super League just takes it a few steps further.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I am also at a complete loss as to why the government feels that it needs to get involved in what is a non-utility business. 

P


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Chelsea and Man City have pulled out. Interesting to see if the league etc punish them(if they can)


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

from the new league or from current?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like it's cancelled. Don't think they expected such a backlash.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

kinda pathetic.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

All 6 English clubs have pulled out of their involvement.

Eggs on faces at some high levels right there.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

wonder if this had anything to do with the Chelsea game being delayed for 15 minutes yesterday.


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

greymda said:


> wonder if this had anything to do with the Chelsea game being delayed for 15 minutes yesterday.


Yes celery killed the super league...:thumb:


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

I think this was destined to fail from the off. It shows how little understanding the owners of these clubs have of their fans AND the sporting history of the country they are working in.

It's good to see that the English teams have now decided to pull out and I agree that it'll be interesting to see what sanctions the governing bodies give the clubs. It would be unfair to drop points (as some pundits have suggested) as the players have had no part in it and have been very vocal in their opposition to the idea so to punish them for their clubs owners greed would be a shame.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

marcusp13 said:


> I think this was destined to fail from the off. It shows how little understanding the owners of these clubs have of their fans AND the sporting history of the country they are working in.
> 
> It's good to see that the English teams have now decided to pull out and I agree that it'll be interesting to see what sanctions the governing bodies give the clubs. It would be unfair to drop points (as some pundits have suggested) as the players have had no part in it and have been very vocal in their opposition to the idea so to punish them for their clubs owners greed would be a shame.


Sadly when sanctions are used the fans don't matter. Lots of clubs get points deductions, relegated etc because an owner let them go under.

Darlington had an owner many years ago that ran them into the ground, next one put money into club then decided to do one and leave us bankrupt. IVA settlement with creditors was put in place, all agreed apart from the chairman who was owed money. 
They were relegated 4 divisions, all players and manager were gone, banned from FA competitions for a few seasons and even had to change the club name as the owner decided he was still owed money so would hold on to it.

All the punishments there made no difference to the owner and chairman. In fact chairman went to another club!

Wigan and Bury are also similar stories.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not impressed with John Henry’s apology. To stress the importance of fans and recognise it wouldn’t stand without the support of fans makes it worse for me.

He’s sorry for sure, but my take is that he’s sorry it’s not proceeding.

Really disappointed, to err is human and the measure of somebody is what they do to put things right. I’m not sure this can be put right?


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Sad to see COVID used as an excuse as well, how low can you go ?

Easily solved, Stop paying agents ridiculous fees, and players more than 5 million a year 
Then there will be plenty of money left for all the top clubs to balance their books
Without resorting to masks and pistols.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The teams are looking to increase revenues any way they can. This is a bit like Kerry Packer with the cricket all them years ago.

The guy standing with his placard believing that football belong to the fans is definitely misguided. He might of paid handsomely over the years to go watch "his" team but he doesn't own anything. It is a business and those people who pay to watch a game live are customers.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Football at that level is a business, pure and simple.

Supporters are simply cash cows there to be milked by the club owners.

I think anyone who thinks differently is deluded.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe that’s the point though...yes very big business and in some respects obscenely big business but clearly not sustainable. Lots of half attempts previously to cap spending and yet we are where we are, multi billion value companies ran on debt. Such a big part of society maybe it does need intervention on ownership, fans having controlling stake etc.

Major revenues come from TV rights, sponsorships etc but that all comes back to fan base. Can’t have the former without the latter.


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> Sadly when sanctions are used the fans don't matter. Lots of clubs get points deductions, relegated etc because an owner let them go under.
> 
> Darlington had an owner many years ago that ran them into the ground, next one put money into club then decided to do one and leave us bankrupt. IVA settlement with creditors was put in place, all agreed apart from the chairman who was owed money.
> They were relegated 4 divisions, all players and manager were gone, banned from FA competitions for a few seasons and even had to change the club name as the owner decided he was still owed money so would hold on to it.
> ...


Nail on the head regarding a fair few owners there. This will just be seen as a missed revenue opportunity to them and they'll probably be straight onto the next idea, I doubt many will dwell on the fans reactions for too long.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Football at that level is a business, pure and simple.
> 
> Supporters are simply cash cows there to be milked by the club owners.
> 
> I think anyone who thinks differently is deluded.


Spot on and the only way owners would learn is if fans turned their backs on the club completely. Which the majority wouldn't.

I don't believe these clubs have changed their minds because of the fans but more because of the threat of kicking then out of competitions, banning players from internationals etc.

The big clubs know the fans will keep coming and for the few principalled fans who don't there's another 4 who will go to watch, buy the merch, subscribe to the tv etc.

As for clubs strapped for cash during Covid, be interested to see financials for where money was saved. I bet it's not players wages and agent payments.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The only reason the clubs changed their minds was that their plan backfired, and the money they might have gained from ESL would have been more than lost from other sanctions and lost revenue from those fans who might have changed their spending habits.

As a friend once said - "Check above the door, there is a company number, not a charity number"


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I do hope they go for a points deduction of all 6 teams.
20 points has been mentioned but that would still allow Man C in the Champions league so i'd go for at least 25 so that Leicester, West Ham, Everton and either Leeds or Aston Villa get a place. That'll teach em'.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

oh i don’t think they have the courage enough to do so.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't think this has gone away for ever

When Boris was making his dramatic BS speech the other day about fans, grass roots etc,etc he went on to say this plan is completely unacceptable, then added quietly at the end of the sentence "...in its current form"

They all withdrew too quickly - even allowing for the backlash, there were no protests from the clubs, they all just withdrew and apologised. So i think phone calls happened and they most likely agreed to drop it now and regroup later to formulate plan B

Certainly they completely misjudged the reaction, but this is a plan they will already have spent millions on in terms of financing and planning - i am certain it will raise its ugly head again, but with different language and some attempt at crowd pleasing for the "legacy fans"


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Couldn't believe I missed this topic. Then looking at the dates I was seriously out of commission with the old kungflu. Gives me the heebie-geebies reminding myself.

When this SL deal broke, was obviously clear who and why it was conjured up.
Real Madrid, Barcelona, with Juventus were the main drivers and culprits. All because they needed cash.
I have a long standing saying, "Never spend what you cannot afford".
RM, Barca and Juve were successful only because they over borrowed. RM and Barca needed more cash to assist their greedy demands of buying the best players and give top wages.
It was good this received the reaction it did, the gutless PL clubs eyes lit-uo and they jumped in too ending badly.
Clubs are a business and they have to treat finances as such, just like us mere mortals do. Budget to your income and only spend what you can afford.
Could be wrong, but to date I believe RM and Barca have not actually disengaged from the legal side on the subject.


----------

